# Gem



## miniaturehorselover (May 25, 2013)

So i got 3 people to check Gem out yesterday and they all said the same.. i dont feel any movement and i think Gem should go on a diet. So im a bit on the sad side that she isnt in foal.. bright side i can now breed her to a stallion of my choice I can now officially work with her and not worry that she might be in foal cause she isnt. Thanks for all ur support and looking forward for next year when she will be in foal


----------



##  (May 25, 2013)

Cass, I hope you will "humor" me. I would like you to carefully take a couple of pictures for me of Gem, being sure to get down at her level. Take one full side shot, and one standing behind her, squatted down and looking down her sides -- and be careful to be "square" == not off to a side, just looking straight down her sides.

I hope you will humor me -- because a mare that is just fat -- doesn't have this lopsided belly .....and not "feeling" a baby move doesn't really mean anything. I've gone through many pregnancies without feeling the foals move -- just catching them with my eyes moving around once in a while.

*/monthly_05_2013/post-45186-0-07682300-1369094722_thumb.jpg*

So, if you don't mind can you humor an old gal? .....


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 25, 2013)

alright will try a few pics of her  not the best photographer lol but will try again


----------



## AnnaC (May 25, 2013)

I was going to make the same request Diane! Yes Cass please humour us, plus may I also ask who the three people are who said Gem wasn't in foal - not that I'm necessarily doubting them, but just wondering if they have been regularly seeing her so they were able to give an opinion on any changes noticed or not noticed?

If she's no pregnant it will be a shame, but as you say, you can now plan for a foal next year.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 25, 2013)

This certified vet assistant who is are close friend but she never experienced a pregnant mare before, my neighbour who was able to check my pregnant goats and i tough it would of been the same  sorry that was 2 people who checked her  we are getting the vet to check her next week...


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 25, 2013)

boy that 2nd pic sure looks like somethings going on....more I look they all look deceiving...glad you are humoring the "old gal"....love it. The vet should be able to tell you for sure.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 26, 2013)

Gem today



no behavior changes still roles and eats like every other morning


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2013)

I am betting a certain little lady is hiding something





/monthly_05_2013/post-45186-0-07682300-1369094722_thumb.jpg

/monthly_05_2013/post-45186-0-22876600-1369581790_thumb.jpg


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 26, 2013)

dont mind her face lol she was eating a verry tasty apple.. normally she rears up for it but she was to fat to go up


----------



## MountainWoman (May 26, 2013)

She is so adorable and I love your goat too!


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

Eagle said:


> I am betting a certain little lady is hiding something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure would seem likely to me -- they don't go from fat to slab-sided without something going on in there!!


----------



## Eagle (May 26, 2013)

I wish I could suck my tummy in like that


----------



##  (May 26, 2013)

Me too!


----------



## miniaturehorselover (May 26, 2013)

Still hope shes in foal


----------

